# Lf local breeder Rochester ny



## aguz1126 (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking for anyone close to Rochester who may have pumilio or thumbnails for sale. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in Medina, NY, about a 45 minute drive from Rochester. I have thumbnails - standard imis, tarapoto imis, varadero imis, chazuta imis, baja huallaga imis.


----------

